# chain steering wheel pics



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

need some pics of the 11" steering wheel if u got some post them up plz


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I have these 2


----------



## MiNeareWETandpiNK (Dec 6, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

what size wheel is that?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

its the 11 inch


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Go old school wiht the 10"


----------



## Freedogg (Nov 17, 2006)

I got a 10 inch for sale pm me for mor details


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i kinda like them but i dont think i woould be able to turn my damn car with a smaller wheel


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya me either i think i'm gonan have to pass on the chains  too little


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Its not that bad to steer with one on there. You get used to it after a half an hour or so of driving.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

man, the 10" wheel is a piece of cake, i had a 8" wheel on my cutty talk about hard, now i got a grant wood wheel, so much more comfortable.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## Mleperchaun (Nov 26, 2005)

[img=http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8828/picture029ft0.th.jpg]this is hard to steer with no power steering and low pros


----------



## Mleperchaun (Nov 26, 2005)

[img=http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/959/picture02jw9.th.jpg]


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that shits crazy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

on my cutty I have a 10'' one and I can turn it with my pinky!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Dec 10 2006, 11:21 AM~6734804
> *man, the 10" wheel is a piece of cake, i had a 8" wheel on my cutty talk about hard, now i got a grant wood wheel, so much more comfortable.
> *


Yeah go with the Grant... ain't nothing like grippin' that grain... i'll post a pic of mine when i get home from work...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

how much do the wood grains run?


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

i got mine at schucks autoparts for 100 bucks, and the adapter for 40 bucks, but i got the billet aluminum, not the black plastic lookin one.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 13 2006, 10:25 AM~6754755
> *Yeah go with the Grant... ain't nothing like grippin' that grain... i'll post a pic of mine when i get home from work...
> *


hell yea, i second that opinion, woodgrains the shit!!!!


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

do any of yall know if they still make or sell these it look smaller than the ten inch wheel


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

fuck all that shit ya lets see someone turn


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

it was ghetto but i use the ones you get for the lowrider bikes, lol, pretty dumb i know.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 7 2006, 06:52 PM~6714707
> *Go old school wiht the 10"
> 
> 
> ...


nice .


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA Homie_@Dec 21 2006, 03:00 AM~6794504
> *do any of yall know if they still make or sell these it look smaller than the ten inch wheel
> 
> 
> *


i beleive thats a 8,i been lookin for 1 for a wile now, 

luv that beer tap shift knob.


----------



## GORDO a.k.a JR. (Dec 30, 2006)

Man those get hot in the summer


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 22 2006, 04:07 PM~6805728
> *nice .
> *


thanks homie. Im gonna get my chain wheel engraved and get the horn button engraved with our car club logo.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GORDO a.k.a JR._@Dec 30 2006, 09:59 PM~6866945
> *Man those get hot in the summer
> *


fuck yea they do, i hate em.


----------



## GORDO a.k.a JR. (Dec 30, 2006)

I think they are clean ass hell , pero maybe if they were bigger justa bit


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.lazerwerks.com/steeringwheels/chainwheel600.JPG

thats a decent one.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERE ARE SUM STEERING WHEELS I HAVE I KNOW THERE NOT CHAIN BUT THERE OLD SCHOOL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THIS ONE IS A 10 INCH GRANT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THIS ONE IS A 8 INCH


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

AND THIS ONE IS A VERY SMALL ONE ITS 6 INCHES


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THIS ONE IS ON MY IMPALA ANOTHER 8 INCH


----------



## GORDO a.k.a JR. (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2006, 06:50 PM~6872754
> *THIS ONE IS ON MY IMPALA ANOTHER 8 INCH
> 
> 
> ...


Put some feathers on the wheel to match the dash


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE


----------



## GORDO a.k.a JR. (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2006, 07:52 PM~6873021
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD ONE
> *


No , i am serio.. Not tryin to cap a joke.. Be all hulk hogan .. eehhh..


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

ES TODO


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 1 2007, 02:47 AM~6872735
> *THIS ONE IS A 8 INCH
> 
> 
> ...


u sellin this 1?


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Original steering wheels are always best, especially if you got an older car like my impala. but theyre pretty big, like bus steering wheels. if youre not going to go original then chain steering wheels are fine cause it gives it a lowrider look, not a euro, modern look


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

my old cutty :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost+Dec 8 2006, 08:28 AM~6721495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HERES WHAT I JUST PICKED UP FOR MY 2ND REGAL
I HAVENT INSTALLED IT BEING 7DEGREES BELOW IN LAMEASS OHIO
SO ANYWAYS ITS A 7" IM ASSUMEING ITS GONNA BE A BITCH TO DO 45MPH UTURNS IN THIS BITCH NOW~


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jan 17 2007, 02:50 AM~7009455
> *Original steering wheels are always best, especially if you got an older car like my impala. but theyre pretty big, like bus steering wheels. if youre not going to go original then chain steering wheels are fine cause it gives it a lowrider look, not a euro, modern look
> 
> 
> ...


My brother has a 65 also and the OG steering wheel looks good,but your doing your thing with the chain...is that a horn button i see?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 14 2007, 08:52 PM~6984582
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I luve this one!!!!! i wanted to make one like that... but i wuz lazy and made this one :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Ive got an 8inch chain wheel but I wont sell it for shit. Its too old school to get rid of.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2006, 08:45 PM~6872726
> *THIS ONE IS A 10 INCH GRANT
> 
> 
> ...


i got one of these on my impala :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

here is the one on my 93 cadillac.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

what you also have to realize is that yes you have a smaller steering wheel, but your also running a smaller wheel (g body w/ 13's anyways) so its also easier to turn the smaller wheel with a small steering wheel!!!

my grand prix with a 10" grant...soon to be an 8"


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that shifter is funny shit


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2006, 07:48 PM~6872746
> *AND THIS ONE IS A VERY SMALL ONE ITS 6 INCHES
> 
> 
> ...


are selling this one


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Feb 7 2007, 03:24 AM~7196674
> *HERES WHAT I JUST PICKED UP FOR MY 2ND REGAL
> I HAVENT INSTALLED IT BEING 7DEGREES BELOW IN LAMEASS OHIO
> SO ANYWAYS ITS A 7" IM ASSUMEING ITS GONNA BE A BITCH TO DO 45MPH UTURNS IN THIS BITCH NOW~
> ...


that shit looks like its off a bike lol


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 7 2006, 07:28 PM~6716992
> *ya me either i think i'm gonan have to pass on the chains  too little
> *


I thought so too untill I bought my new regal that had one in it, now after 2 weeks I drove my fleetwood and the wheel feels like a damn school bus wheel.


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

anyone have a 10 or 11 for sale, i have a freind looking for one.


----------

